# Phone stuck on dock mode?



## Elflip88

For the last 2 days my phone has been stuck in dock mode, all my incoming and outgoing calls are automatically put on speaker amd when ever i press the home button i get the dock screen









I fixed the home screen issue by uninstalling thr stock clock, but my call issie is still present, any ideas on how to fix this and why would my phone think its in dock mode when its not connected to anything??

Sent from Flip's SGS2


----------



## bubba949

It could be that you're USB port is dirty so making it think its in dock mode, I had this issue with voice mode and after cleaning the port it stopped. Worth a try but don't make it wet, use a small brush our compressed air or even cleaning alcohol on something small enough to fit inside.
Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## thebakery

Elflip88 said:


> For the last 2 days my phone has been stuck in dock mode, all my incoming and outgoing calls are automatically put on speaker amd when ever i press the home button i get the dock screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fixed the home screen issue by uninstalling thr stock clock, but my call issie is still present, any ideas on how to fix this and why would my phone think its in dock mode when its not connected to anything??
> 
> Sent from Flip's SGS2


I had this happen with my evo. The problem is probably USB port, it may be loose. The phone constantly thinks its in dock mode because the pins are possibly touching.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaHolby

FIGURED IT OUT!!!!
It was driving me CRAZY!!!

So is what causes this problems is the dock mode being stuck. When you dock your phone the dock connection completes a specific circuit in the phones USB port that will tell the phone it's in dock mode. This can get stuck when you accidentally push the wall charger into the phone UPSIDE DOWN (Which I did and then got the problem) bending that pin down completing the circuit permanently.

THE FIX:
Take something sharp and/or thin like a knife and push the pin up ever so slightly. DO NOT FORCE it as you will break the pin clean off. Once you disconnect the circuit, you'll see your phone turn it's screen on. That means you did it!

Good luck! And your welcome!

-DaHolby


----------

